# Chore thoughts...



## Poka_Doodle (Mar 24, 2021)

Thought this might be fun, we all know that occasionally some really weird, or really smart things pop into our heads while we are out feeding.

I'll start with today's edition- Wow, my bucket carrying muscles are really getting back into shape!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 25, 2021)

Chore thoughts........ I got all my small buckets and lids soaked in clorox and cleaned up. now they are ready for fermented feed for the meat chicks and soured corn for the pigs. I feel like a short order cook and waitress for animals and all they tip with is poop.


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 25, 2021)

Lol I was thinking about my muscles today too! I was hauling buckets of water from the pond and had to swing one out of the way so the sheep wouldn’t knock it into me (again) and was suitably impressed with my ability to do so without hurting or splashing myself 😂


----------



## Madhouse Pullet (Mar 26, 2021)

I don't have those kinds of chores but cleaning house made me realize I dont like cleaning clumps of hair from the bathroom floor or inside drains.

I live in a city neighborhood in California so I have to actually work out 💪 to get ripped muscles like you


----------



## ButtonHerder (Mar 26, 2021)

My most common chore thoughts:
- I need more chickens.
- I need another budgies
- I just need more animals in general


----------



## Alaskan (Mar 26, 2021)

I think kids need chores.

So I always need enough chores for all kids to have their own.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Mar 26, 2021)

Today's edition: I wish my lambs knew social distancing rules don't apply to them.


----------



## messybun (Mar 26, 2021)

Chore thoughts? If I put fence wire over a water dish would the animals still be able to drink, but the water fowl not bath?
Speaking of muscles... I need some lol. I’ve been carrying feed all winter so I thought I’d be fine, but I forgot how much work gardening is! Time to get back in shape I guess.


----------



## Alaskan (Mar 27, 2021)

messybun said:


> Chore thoughts? If I put fence wire over a water dish would the animals still be able to drink, but the water fowl not bath?


I Would try it


----------



## Mini Horses (Mar 27, 2021)

A big one for me  --- WHERE did I leave that??? 

Gardening lurks....the hoes are staring at me as I pass!  Totally different sets of muscles.  You wonder where they were all winter lifting hay and  toting feed....


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 27, 2021)

Well last night chores, I noticed again that Nautilus's cheek looked swollen...so I need to check that because I saw it a couple days ago but forgot by the time I finished. So checked it, just extra fuzz, no teeth issues. My other thoughts include how to fit the most bunny cages in our tight quarters. And how we have too many horses and how nice it is that the kids help now.


----------



## Madhouse Pullet (Mar 27, 2021)

ButtonHerder said:


> My most common chore thoughts:
> - *I need more chickens.*
> - I need another budgies
> -* I just need more animals in general*


 same here but,more animals = more chores


Alaskan said:


> I think kids need chores.
> 
> So I always need enough chores for all kids to have their own.


Heck yeah! I love the word "bored"... my kids let that word slip out, and I've got a list of work for them! There's always enough chores and just when they think they did it all... I've got baseboards, walls, ceiling, cabinets, closets, weeds... etc. Etc.


----------



## messybun (Mar 27, 2021)

Madhouse Pullet said:


> same here but,more animals = more chores
> 
> Heck yeah! I love the word "bored"... my kids let that word slip out, and I've got a list of work for them! There's always enough chores and just when they think they did it all... I've got baseboards, walls, ceiling, cabinets, closets, weeds... etc. Etc.


My grandmother has a similar disdain for the B word. I had a cousin who would occasionally “let it slip” to make all of us have to clean. Let’s just say it only happened once when I was around.


----------



## Alaskan (Mar 27, 2021)

Madhouse Pullet said:


> I love the word "bored"... my kids let that word slip out, and I've got a list of work for them!


Ha!

My mom was the same..  I remember saying I was bored..  and I got to scrub the floors.  That was her go to. 

Me. .  I love it when the kids get into trouble...  I always have a big project waiting.


----------



## CLSranch (Mar 27, 2021)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Wow, my bucket carrying muscles are really getting back into shape!


Me since I've been off work I really need to start working out so what I do actually do doesn't make me so sore. I use round bales and anything else to keep it easy for the wife when I'm gone for work. Before our huge cold front came in I got another lick tub so I wouldn't have to go feed in record cold temps.


ButtonHerder said:


> My most common chore thoughts:
> - I need more chickens.
> - I need another budgies
> - I just need more animals in general


I need more coops, or make some bigger, I don't have enough pasture for the horses, I need more land, so I can do anything.


Alaskan said:


> I think kids need chores.
> 
> So I always need enough chores for all kids to have their own.


I just started having my 3yr old carry the feed bucket and hay bag to our feeder steer and opening the chicken coop in the morning. It takes 10x longer but he's learning. His scoops to fill the bucket barely cover the bottom of the scoop.

Lately my thoughts are I could've done had a handle on that filly if I'd use those few good days when it was nice.


----------



## Alaskan (Mar 27, 2021)

CLSranch said:


> I just started having my 3yr old carry the feed bucket and hay bag to our feeder steer and opening the chicken coop in the morning. It takes 10x longer but he's learning. His scoops to fill the bucket barely cover the bottom of the scoop.


Yep, having the kids do it is 10x more work for you.... but the results are the best things in the world.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 29, 2021)

Our 4 year old granddaughter loves to do chores with Mamaw. My pesky horse, Prince, will walk on in the feed and tack room while I'm filling the bucket and I have to shoo him out before he comes all the way in. I taught her to place a tiny hand on his chest and say BACK! BACK! BACK! She stands in the doorway, with her hand up, in complete control of the situation.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Mar 29, 2021)

Was giving my chickens some bread today and could not stop thinking about this.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Apr 30, 2021)

Today's post chores edition- 'Man these show lambs are making the horses look cheap'


----------

